# Signature Request. :D



## damole (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, I'm only asking for one here, as the signature request seems dead.

Text: damole
Style: Modern or Graffitti
Colors: Black, white, grey, keep in simple, but add a bit of color something loud like magenta haha
Image: http://www.toyster.nl/wp-content/plugins/w...ages/dunny4.jpg

That is about it. Thanks in advance (if anyone would like to help).


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 8, 2008)

how do I  upload images?


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 8, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> how do I  upload images?


Same way you uploaded your sig. Use a image hosting site,


----------



## Galacta (Dec 8, 2008)

lol i made dokidoki the sig..... 
Load them on Tinypic. It saves BMPs to PNGs, the best filesize.


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 8, 2008)

credit for trying?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> credit for trying?


Wow psyco, those are brilliant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although it looks creepy, not modern.


----------



## damole (Dec 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> credit for trying?



Wow, pretty good, just slightly small. Yup, I'll credit you in my sig. Thanks a lot!


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 5, 2009)

Very Nice psychoblaster
Can you make me a signature
I'll PM you


----------



## damole (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, necrobump?


----------

